

Top open source interviews in 2014 - jehb
http://opensource.com/business/14/12/top-interviews-open-source-2014

======
baldfat
Good list. I missed a few of these and the Facebook interview with James
Pearce was very eye opening for me. I kind of view Facebook as the enemy this
showed a different view inside of Facebook.

